# Hunting Pics



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

I use my goats for hunting. Here are a few bowhunting pictures from this year 2008 Enjoy!
[attachment=2:1ozercln]DSC_0011.jpg[/attachment:1ozercln]
I didnt have the goats in the early season photo. they would have been nice when it came time to pack the deer out.
[attachment=1:1ozercln]november292008deerhuntwithgoats005.jpg[/attachment:1ozercln]
However when hunting in the winter we like to use the goats more because they help out with packing the heavier winter gear which saves our back for hunting.

On this trip we just about sealed the deal on a 6 point elk with the goatâ€™s right by our side.[attachment=0:1ozercln]november292008deerhuntwithgoats003.jpg[/attachment:1ozercln]


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: a few pic to get this started*

Dang! That is a nice buck. What did he score?
Nate


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

*2004 pic*

2004 bowhunting and scouting pictures

My herd was just getting started so I used some of Clays goats
Thanks Clay[attachment=2:1edvnxla]bucksof2004007.jpg[/attachment:1edvnxla][attachment=1:1edvnxla]bucks_of_2004_021.jpg[/attachment:1edvnxla][attachment=0:1edvnxla]Lizzard_lake_5_mile_hike_june_27_20.jpg[/attachment:1edvnxla]


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

*2005, 2006, 2007*

2005 scouting and hunting pictures[attachment=2:3e7m0baq]paysonlakes8-27-05003-1.jpg[/attachment:3e7m0baq][attachment=1:3e7m0baq]november292008deerhuntwithgoats003.jpg[/attachment:3e7m0baq]


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2005, 2006, 2007*

Ill give ya your props, your a heck of a bow hunter. Im just starting to get into bow hunting myselt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Hunting*

[attachment=2:3r90mnz0]desolationlakeelkhunt008.jpg[/attachment:3r90mnz0][attachment=1:3r90mnz0]2006utahmuledeerhunt012.jpg[/attachment:3r90mnz0][attachment=0:3r90mnz0]2006utahmuledeerhunt027.jpg[/attachment:3r90mnz0]


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Hunting*

[attachment=1:24ubhy92]3pointandgoats019.jpg[/attachment:24ubhy92][attachment=0:24ubhy92]2007cougarhunt033.jpg[/attachment:24ubhy92]


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: a few pic to get this started*

[attachment=1:qfb17735]november292008deerhuntwithgoats008.jpg[/attachment:qfb17735][attachment=0:qfb17735]november292008deerhuntwithgoats012.jpg[/attachment:qfb17735]


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Got some nice critters there, looks like you have done well. I've seen those pics somewhere on another site before.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

OK...Lets get a girl involved here boys!


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

That is a nice blacktail buck! Theirs nothing hotter than a woman in camo..haha


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow Rachel, Nice blacky!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

that is a funny pic with the turkey

nice black tail


----------

